# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Menaxhimi i klasës sipas standarteve pedagogjike

## Dar_di

*MENAXHIMI I KLASËS SIPAS STANDARTEVE PEDAGOGJIKE*

Përgatiti: Dar_di


*Hyrje* 

      Në kuadër të Teorisë së Mësimit apo Didaktikës përfshihen edhe aspektet menaxhuese, të cilat kanë një rëndësi thelbësore në zhvillimin e procesit të mësimit. Kjo ka qenë edhe arsyeja që na nxiti që pikërisht të zgjedhim trajtimin e kësaj teme, duke u munduar të bëjmë një antologji seleksionimi të temave dhe pikave më të rëndësishme të cilat lidhen me praktikën aktuale nëpër shkollat tona.
      Ky trajtim teorik në këtë punim, përfshinë kriteret më themelore që ndërlidhen me menaxhimin e klasës, atribute këto, të cilat duhet t´i posedojë dhe zbatojë çdo mësimdhënës në shkollën e sotme. Studimi i tillë ka të bëjë me drejtimin e klasës, formimin e grupeve, fillimin dhe përfundimin e mësimit, ekologjinë e klasave, klimën e klasës, motivimin e nxënësve, vetitë e mësimdhënësit, komunikimi me nxënësit, mbajtja e disiplinës në klasë dhe trajtesa të tjera që mund të rrjedhin gjatë këtij trajtimi. 
      Fillimisht, duhet të njoftohemi se bazë referuese e artikujve janë është libri “Metodologji e Mësimdhënies” të Bardhyl Musait.


*Menaxhimi i klasës sipas standarteve pedagogjike*


      Fjala menaxhim do të thotë udhëheqje, drejtim, organizim, në këtë kontekst, në kuadër të procesit mësimor.
      Trajtimi teorik mbi menaxhimin e klasës, dhe reflektimi rreth metodologjisë efektive për zbatimin praktik në klasë, janë dispozitat themelore me të cilat mund të realizohet mësimdhënia e suksesshme. Është e vërtetë se mësimdhënësi përballet çdo ditë me befasi, të cilat i vijnë papritur, ani pse ai nuk ka parashikuar raste të tilla, por se si mund t´iu shmanget ai këtyre problemeve të cilat e pengojnë zhvillimin normal të procesit mësimor, kjo varet se sa ai posedon aftësi dhe njohuri menaxhuese të klasës, si arrin ta koordinojë dhe stabilizojë objektin si tërësi e zhvillimit të mësimit. Natyrisht, këto probleme janë të karakterit psiko-praktik dhe atij objektiv dhe subjektiv, veti këto të cilat i kanalizon mësimdhënësi gjatë procesit të mësimdhënies.
      Interpretimet teorike të ”Metodologji e mësimdhënies”  e definojnë menaxhimin në këtë mënyrë: “Menaxhimi i mësimit ka të bëjë me drejtimin dhe organizimin e veprimtarive të tilla të të nxënit duke synuar që të maksimalizohet përfshirja produktive e nxënësit në mësim.” (Musai, 2003, f.201).
      T´i kthehemi pakëz konkretizimit të kësaj çështje, duke pasqyruar gjendjen aktuale nëpër shkollat tona, sidomos të qyteteve.
      Në shkollat fillore dhe të mesme, numri i nxënësve nëpër klasa është enorm. Sipas gjendjes aktuale në çdo klasë mësojnë mbi 35-40 nxënës, madje ka raste kur një klasë ka deri në 45 nxënës. Në këto klasa ndodhë kur mësimdhënësi hasë në destabilizimin e nxënësve, si rezultat i kësaj ngarkese të madhe. P.sh. kur mësimdhënësi është duke e korrigjuar punën e një nxënësi, duke ndihmuar atë, apo duke i dhënë ndonjë sugjerim ndaj temës mësimore, pjesa tjetër e nxënësve mund të eskaloj nga stabiliteti paraprak, si p.sh. fillojnë bisedën, pëshpërisin, ngacmohen, qeshin, të tjerët mund të tërhiqen drejt vështrimeve ndaj dritareve jashtë tyre, etj., ku e tërë kjo katandisje mund të vijë si rezultat i menaxhimit të dobët nga ana e mësimdhënësit.
      “Arsimtari ose mësimdhënësi po ashtu është faktor subjektiv me rëndësi në punën mësimore, i cili me aftësinë e tij profesionale dhe përgatitjen didaktiko-metodike planifikon, organizon dhe realizon tërë punën  me nxënës, si dhe mundëson krijimin e kushteve elementare për kryerjen e suksesshme të punës mësimore.” (Zylfiu, 1985, f.75).
      Që nga fillimi i çdo viti shkollor, mësimdhënësi paraqet planin dhe programin mësimor dhe kriteret apo kërkesat, të cilat u drejtohen nxënësve, dhe ato duhet t´i thotë me bindshmëri, ndikim dhe qëndrueshmëri tek nxënësit, që më pas ato të gjejnë aplikimin e tyre në praktikë. Natyrisht se kjo rregullativë e mësimdhënësit bëhet për qëllime pozitive dhe, në këtë kontekst, ai  krijon një lloj marrëveshje me nxënësit, ku  këta të fundit mund të japin propozimet e  tyre, por pa dalë jashtë normave me  të cilat drejtohet klasa dhe mësimi si tërësi. Nëse këto parashtrime të cilat bëhen nga ana e mësimdhënësit, me kalimin e kohës pësojnë lëkundje, atëherë kjo reflektohet negativisht nga ana e nxënësve, të cilët mund ta keqpërdorin dhe t´a etiketojnë mësimdhënësin, çka ndikon negativisht tek ai, i cili tashmë ka humbur besimin e nxënësve, duke u futur në një valle pa e ditur ritmin e lojës së saj. Në këtë aspekt, nga mosserioziteti, parimësia, konsistenca dhe racionalizmi, nxënësit jo vetëm që do ta urrejnë mësimdhënësin, por edhe lëndën mësimore të cilë ai ligjëron. (Haliti, 2007, f.73).
      Megjithatë, për t´iu shmangur devijimeve të tilla, atëherë duhet t´i referohemi rekomandimit konstruktiv të cilin na e këshillon metodologjia e suksesshme e mësimdhënies, saktësisht metodat e menaxhimit të klasës. 

*
Fillimi dhe përfundim i mësimit*

      Pavarësisht se cilat forma të punës mësimore mësimdhënësi ka vendosur t´i aplikojë gjatë orës mësimore, ai mund të bëjë edhe kombinimin e tyre me qëllim që të nxis aktivitetin e përgjithshëm tek nxënësit.
      Dy aspekte më të rëndësishme që kanë të bëjnë me fiilimin e mësimit janë përpikmëria dhe rregullimi mendor. (Musai, 2003, f.206). Është shumë e rëndësishme dhe mjaft efektive për nxënësit, nëse arsimtari arrin me kohë ta fillojë procesin mësimorë, madje përpikmëria, në këtë drejtim, do t´u dërgonte mesazhe nxënësve se sa është i nevojshëm, i drejtë dhe racional, respektimi i kohës dhe orarit të mësimit.
      Zakonisht minutat e parë janë periudhë e parapërgatitjes, ngase në njërën anë mësimdhënësi shënon orën mësimore, ndërsa, në anën tjetër, nxënësit përgatisin materialin që u nevojitet gjatë asaj ore. Pas përfundimit të kësaj procedure, mësimdhënësi duhet të ngrihet dhe të vendos materialin që i nevojitet për njësinë e caktuar mësimore. Atë e vendos para nxënësve dhe kështu me një shikim gjithpërfshirës “në formë kamereje”, duhet t´i jap sinjalin nxënësve se tani jemi gati për të filluar.
      Natyrisht që mësimi fillon sipas planit ditor të cilin e ka mësimdhënësi, dhe çdoherë për të paraqitur qëllimin e orës ai u bën pyetje nxënësve, të cilat e ndërlidhin njësinë e kaluar me atë të tashmen. Pra, këto janë aspekte të cilat e sigurojnë mësimdhënësin se mobilizimi mendor, nga ana e nxënësve, tashmë është siguruar. Preferohet t`u themi nxënësve në formë pyetjeje, jemi gati për të filluar?, kjo në njëfarë mënyre do të siguronte përgjigjen e duhur.
      Atributi themelor i mësimdhënësit është edhe përfundimi i mësimit, koha e caktuar, shfrytëzimi i arsyeshëm dhe me mend i saj. Atëherë kur përfundon ora mësimore, përkatësisht kur bie zilja, tek nxënësit nuk ka mësim më, nuk ka interes dhe vazhdimi i mësimit pas kësaj kohe do të ishte joracional për mësimdhënësin dhe i padrejtë për nxënësit. Mirëpo, ai (mësimdhënësi) duhet të programojë gjithë veprimtarinë kohore dhe të krijojë kështu hapësirë për zbatimin e të gjitha parashikimeve të tij. Ai nuk guxon as të përfundojë orën mësimore para se të vijë sinjali i ziles, por edhe nuk guxon ta vazhdojë atë pas përfundimit të saj.
      Shtrohet pyetja, çfar të bëhet nëse njësia mësimore ka përfunduar pak minuta para se të bie sinjali i ziljes?
      Është e nevojshme të bëhet një përsëritje, përmbledhje ose rezyme e njësisë së zhvilluar, duke i aktivizuar kështu të gjithë nxënësit. Kur të përfundojë ora mësimore duhet të merren të gjitha mjetet mësimore me vete dhe të përshëndeten nxënësit me  “Mirupafshim!”, “Ditën e mirë”, “Suksese”, etj.
      Këto ishin aspektet dhe parimet që hyjnë në kontekstin e fillimit dhe mbarimit të orës mësimore, veti të cilat duhet t´i planifikojë, organizojë dhe realizojë mësimdhënësi në përputhje me hapësirën kohore.


*Pak fjalë mbi klimën në klasë*

      Tipare të tjera dalluese të cilat vërehen nga këndvështrimi menaxhues, janë edhe ato të krijimit të klimës së klasës, e që janë kompetencë e plotë e arsimtarit ose mësimdhënësit. Ai gjithnjë duhet të tregojë vullnet, gatishmëri dhe konsistencë fizike për të kontrolluar dhe aktivizuar subjektet në tërësi. Do të ishte konstruktive nëse mësimdhënësi shfaq gëzim, interesim, sinqeritet dhe kënaqësi para dhe gjatë tërë orës mësimore. Madje, edhe rezultatet e anketave të zhvilluara me nxënës, kanë nxjerrë përfundimin se nxënësit dëshirojnë që mësimdhënësit e tyre të jenë të veshur me cilësitë e lartcekura. Definitivisht, edhe në aspektin praktik është dëshmuar se për nxënësit janë të pranueshme të gjitha vetitë pozitive, të cilat në njëfarë mënyre e nxisin efiçencën (gatishmërinë) e aktivizimit të nxënësve.
      Vetitë të cilat janë të pëlqyera dhe të pranueshme nga nxënësit, e që lënë përshtypje pozitive për drejtuesin (arsimtarin) e tyre, janë:
1.	Të jenë më të sigurt, më të përzemërt dhe më të shoqërueshëm;
2.	Të veprojnë si biznesmenë;
3.	Të jenë më nxitës;
4.	Të përdorin më shumë kontaktin me sy;
5.	Të përdorin më shumë humorin;
6.	Të jenë më të qartë rreth rregullave të klasës së tyre;
7.	Të vendosin më mirë praninë dhe autoritetin e tyre;
8.	Të komunikojë hapur dhe shpesh duke përdorur më shumë dialogun se monologun.

      Kur bëjmë fjalë për klimën e klasës, vlen të theksohet se ajo është një veti karakteristike që dallohet apo vërehet tek mësimdhënësi, të cilën e krijon ai gjatë punës mësimore.
      Mjedisi i klasës, i krijuar nga mësuesi, mund të ketë një ndikim në motivimin e nxënësve, që reflektohet në qëndrimin e tyre aktiv ndaj të nxënit. Pikërisht një mjedis i tillë përbën atë që quhet “klima e klasës.“ (Musai, f.210).
      Arsimtari duhet të japë sinjale pozitive tek nxënësit, duke shfaqur dinamikë, sinqeritet, gëzim dhe vullnet gjatë orës mësimore, sepse nëse ai është i vobektë nga këto cilësi, atëherë nuk mund të themi se çdo gjë zhvillohet normal dhe sipas planit. Ai është faktori thelbësor në krijimin e klimës pozitive, sepse siç thotë Haim Ginott: “Kam nxjerrë një konstatim të tmerrshëm se unë jam elementi vendimtar në klasë. Qëndrimi im krijon klimën. Disponimi im i përditshëm krijon kohën. Si mësues, unë kam fuqi të madhe që ta bëjë jetën e fëmijëve të mjerë ose të lumtur. Mund të jem vegël për torturë ose instrument inspirues. Mund t´i poshtëroj ose t´i disponoj, t´i lëndoj ose t´i shëroj. Në të gjitha situatat përgjigja ime vendosë se a do të eskalojë apo jo kriza ose a do të humanizohet apo jo fëmija.“ (Revista: „Ardhmëria“). Pra, duhet të krijohet një atmosferë e dashur në klasë, mësimi të jetë një proces i hareshëm duke ndërtuar vetëbesimin tek nxënësit, duke bërë që ata të jenë eksplorues (zbulues, kërkues).
      Duhet të jemi të vetëdijshëm se kjo klimë, atmosferë, rezultat e vullnet për mësim, varet kryesisht nga mësimdhënësi se sa investon energji mendore dhe fizike në zbatimin dhe realizimin e saj.

*
Si ta zhvillojmë të menduarit kritik tek nxënësit?*


      Karakteristika thelbësore e cila është zemra e mësimdhënies produktive, ka të bëj me zhvillimin e të menduarit kritik, që konsiderohet shtylla bazë e mësimdhënies bashkëkohore, mbi të cilin parashihet realizimi i veprimtarisë edukativo-arsimore.
      Ndryshimet apo reformat që tashmë kanë filluar relativisht të praktikohen në arsimin tonë, kërkojnë që kompetenca apo barra kryesore drejt zbulimit të informacionit i takon subjektit (nxënësit), ndërsa mësimdhënësi konsiderohet si udhërrëfyesi kryesor, i cili e drejton aktivitetin në klasë duke iu treguar nxënësve rrugën kryesore drejt hulumtimeve të reja. Andaj e gjithë kjo tendencë manifestohet me metodologjinë e mësimdhënies, e cilia quhet “mësimdhënia me nxënësin në qendër.“ Parashihet edhe me përqindje që korrelacioni mësimdhënës-nxënës, të jetë 30 me 70% në përgjegjësi të nxënësit. Prandaj Aleksandër Xhuvani thotë: “Lenia mundin e të kërkuarit dhe gëzimin e të gjeturit, nxënësit a studentit.“ 
      Në këtë kontekst, zhvillimi i të menduarit kritik është mëse i domosdoshëm për nxënësit, dhe i vetmi asistent që mund t´a kultivojë atë tek nxënësit, është arsimtari, mësuesi, mësimdhënësi.
      Nga ky rrëfim kërkohet edhe një metodë konkrete se si mund të nxitet zhvillimi i të menduarit kritik.
      Pasi që edhe trajtimi ynë orientohet mbi menaxhimin e klasës nga mësimdhënësi, edhe mendimi kritik hyn në kuadër të kësaj çështjeje.
      Ndër atributet themelore të cilat i hasim në veprën ”Metodologji e mësimdhënies”, e që ndihmojnë nxënësit në zhvillimin e të menduarit e tyre në mënyrë kritike, që japin shfaqjen e nxënësit, që mësimi në klasë duhet t´i nxitë dhe t´i përkrahë, janë:
-	Besimi
-	Përfshirja aktive
-	Shkëmbimi i mendimeve dhe i përvojës, dhe
-	Dëgjimi.



*Motivimi i nxënësve*

      “Nga psikologjia është e njohur se me nocionin motivim i nxënësve nënkuptohet sistemi i nxitjeve, shtytjeve apo i cytjeve të aktiviteteve intelektuale, emocionale, sociale, motorike e kështu me radhë.” (Haliti, 2003, f.37).
      Motivimi është faktori kryesor i mësimdhënies dhe nxitësi i cili e shton aktivitetin e nxënësve, interesimin dhe vullnetin e tyre. Andaj, jo rrallë thuhet se mësimdhënësi i mirë i tërheq nxënësit sikur magneti thërrmijat e atomit. Pra, motivimi është proces i cili inicohet nga mësimdhënësi, dhe vetëm ai mund ta bëjë këtë duke pasur në zbatim mjete dhe praktika efektive, të cilat do të ndikonin pozitivisht tek subjektet. Kjo do të thotë se krijimi i një mjedisi pozitiv në klasë arrihet vetëm përmes motivimit të nxënësve në mësim.
      Një faktorë thelbësor i cili ndikon në motivimin e nxënësve, është ekologjia (mjedisi, ambienti) e klasave, struktura e saj, pajisja me variacione atraktive dhe posedimi i mjeteve mësimore stimuluese. P.sh. një klasë e cila posedon banga dhe karrige kualitative e të pastra, harta e portrete të ndryshme, punime të nxënësve të vendosura në muret e klasës, projektorë e ilustrime të tjera, janë faktorë parcial, por që kanë efekt në motivimin e nxënësve.
      Në metodologjinë e mësimdhënies thuhet se komponentët kryesore të motivimit të nxënësve janë:
-	motivimi i brendshëm,
-	motivimi i jashtëm, dhe
-	shpresa për sukses.

      Motivimi i brendshëm ka të bëjë me shkallën në të cilën nxënësit merren me një veprimtari, me qëllim që të plotësojnë ose kënaqin kuriozitetin dhe interesin e tyre për një temë të caktuar në kuadër të një lënde. P.sh. ka disa nxënës të cilëve u pëlqen Historia apo Gjeografia, dhe ata punojnë shumë në atë lëndë. Ky është motiv i brendshëm.
      Ndërkaq, motivi i jashtëm ka të bëjë me tërheqjen në një veprimtari me qëllim që të arrihen disa synime, të cilat shpërblehen, p.sh. lëvdata nga prindërit dhe mësuesit mund të jenë si lloje të stimulimit të jashtëm. Shembull: nëse një nxënës e do dhe interesohet për lëndën e Biologjisë (motiv i brendshëm) për të kjo lëndë është shumë e rëndësishme që të arrijë qëllimin në realizimin e dëshirës për profesionin e ardhshëm (motiv i jashtëm).
      Shpresa për sukses ka të bëjë me atë se çdo detyrë që i ngarkohet nxënësit duhet të jetë në përputhje me shkathtësitë psiko-fizike të tij, dhe ngarkesa në rangun e mbimesatares së mundësive të nxënësit është e lehtë dhe e mundshme për të. Natyrisht që në çdo fillim ai e prognozon problemin dhe e parasheh zgjidhjen e tij. Kur zgjidhet problemi, tek nxënësit arrihet kënaqësia, dhe ky veprim apo sukses e stimulon atë të ballafaqohet edhe me detyra më të mëdha, por pa shkaktuar vështirësi në zgjidhjet e tyre.
      Në anën tjetër, duke iu shmangur pakëz këtij trajtimi disi të komplikuar, të vështrojmë konceptin e konkretizimit të këtij faktori nga këndvështrimi i mësimdhënësit.
      Tani jemi në dijeni se në shumicën e shkollave tona, sidomos në ato të ciklit të ulët, procesi mësimor realizohet përmes formës së punës në grupe, por ka raste edhe kur realizimi i saj bëhet edhe përmes formës në çifte.
      “Në literaturën didaktike dhe psikologjike më së denduri përmenden këto mjete stimuluese: lëvdata, dhurata, qortimi, premtimi, garat, bashkëpunimi, informimi përkitazi me rezultatet e arritura, etj.” (Haliti, 2003, f.38). Pra, këto mjete duhet të përdoren me vend dhe në mënyrë adekuate. Sigurisht që kërkesa dhe dëshira e mësimdhënësit është që të dëgjojë dhe respektojë mendimin e nxënësve. Do të ishte shumë konstruktive, nëse çdo mendim, opinion, mirëpritet nga mësimdhënësi me kërshëri, habi dhe interes të madh. Madje një përshëndetje e këtij mendimi apo angazhimi me një vlerësim si “të lumtë”, “vazhdo kështu se shumë mirë është”, “falëmnderit për mendimin tuaj, ishte mjaft i interesant”, etj., lënë përshtypje pozitive për nxënësin dhe ai tani krijon bindjen se është subjekt i cili mund të kontribuojë në vetvete dhe në klasë.
      Po ashtu, mësimdhënësi duhet t´i stimulojë nxënësit edhe përmes premtimeve dhe dhuratave, por duhet të jetë i vëmendshëm se nëse ato nuk realizohen me kohë dhe me vend, kanë gjasa të destimulojnë veprimtarinë e mëtutjeshme të nxënësve në lëndën përkatëse. 
      Kërkohet vazhdimisht që të aktivizohen nxënësit të cilët rrinë mbyllur, të pamotivuar, të painteresuar apo që janë intravert. Arsimtari me kohë duhet t´i verifikojë dhe identifikojë rastet e tilla, dhe të ndërmarrë masat e nevojshme në integrimin e tyre në proces, sepse edhe ata kanë aftësi dhe shkathtësi kreative, por u mungon kurajo, guximi dhe trimëria për t´i shfaqur ato.
      Derisa bëjmë fjalë për motivimin e nxënësve, duhet të theksojmë këtu edhe disa sugjerime që transmeton Bonnie Miller:
-	Përforco vetëbesimin,
-	Lavdëro përpjekjet dhe progresin,
-	Mëso fëmijët se ata janë përgjegjës për ngritjen e tyre intelektuale,
-	Pranoj gabimet si mjete për të mësuar,
-	Zgjerohu në fusha të suksesshme në shkollë dhe jashtë saj,
-	Përshtateni materialin me jetën dhe qëllimet e tyre. 

*
Disiplina dhe rregulli në klasë*

“Shkolla pa edukatë, si mulliri pa ujë.” – Jan Amos Komenski 


      “Disiplina ka të bëjë me rregullin, i cili është i nevojshëm në klasë për të siguruar një nxënie të efektshme.” (Musai, f.222).
      Mbajtja e disiplinës në klasë varet nga mënyra se si e planifikon mësimdhënësi orën mësimore, sa i kushton rëndësi integrimit të nxënësve në mësim dhe sa mundohet t´u shmanget manipulimeve nga nxënësit. Kriteret metodologjike të menaxhimit të klasës nuk i preferojnë reagimet agresive dhe qëndrimet autoritare të mësimdhënësit, kur ai dëshiron që përmes kësaj praktike të vë disiplinën në klasë.
      Shpeshherë mësimdhënësi përballet me raste të ndryshme që vijnë nga mosdisiplina e nxënësve në klasë. Rastet e tilla nga nxënësit janë të ndryshme, p.sh. ngacmimi i nxënësve të tjerë, flet pa nevojë dhe pa leje, bën zhurmë duke e përplasur librin, lëvizur bangën, karrigen, etj., nuk i kushtojnë vëmendje mësuesit, nuk i kryejnë detyrat që u caktohen gjatë orëve, bëjnë lëvizje nga një vend në tjetrin, i pengojnë nxënësit tjerë, vijnë me vonesë në mësim, etj. Këto probleme, kanë gjasa të zbuten nëse ka cilësi në mësim dhe se si sillet mësuesi gjatë punës mësimore. Nëse mësimdhënësi vazhdimisht insiston që verbalisht t´i qortojë sjelljet e këqija dhe kështu të vë rregull dhe disiplinë në klasë, atëherë kjo nuk prodhon efekte pozitive, sepse bëhet monotone. Mirëpo, shtrohet pyetja, pse nxënësit bëjnë sjellje të padëshirueshme?
      Është e vërtetë se mësuesi gjithherë është i bindur se kur shkon të mbajë orën mësimore, nuk do të ketë probleme të tilla, por vetëm ndonjë rast të jashtëzakonshëm.
      Nga rekomandimet e “Metodologjisë së mësimdhënies“ mësojmë se shkaqet kryesore të sjelljes së keqe të nxënësit në klasë janë:
      Mërzitja – kur nuk u pëlqen të angazhohen në veprimtari që zgjatin tepër.
      Kur kërkohet përpjekje mendore – edhe kjo mund të krijojë lodhje tek nxënësit.
      Kur nuk kanë aftësi për të bërë detyrën – edhe kjo është shkak i krijimit të mosdisiplinës.
      Të qenët i shoqërueshëm – ky është një problem ndoshta më i shpeshtë, sepse sigurisht që çdo nxënës ulet në bangë me nxënësin i cili i shkon për shtati, dhe në këtë mënyrë ata shpesh fillojnë bisedën në klasë të cilën nuk e kanë përfunduar gjatë pushimeve, dhe kështu kjo bëhet shkas që e prish rregullin në klasë.
     Një shkas tjetër është edhe vetëvlerësimi i ulët – janë disa nxënës të cilët pasi e kanë të ditur se rezultati i tyre nuk është i suksesshëm dhe   i kënaqshëm, atëherë ata vetëm se kanë dëshirë të kalojnë, apo të mos e humbin vitin. Nxënësit e tillë jo vetëm që nuk tregojnë interesim të madh për të mësuar, por edhe mund të shkaktojnë probleme dhe të prishin disiplinën në klasë.
      Pra, këto ishin disa shkaqe që mund t´a destabilizojnë klasën si tërësi.
      Mbi të gjitha, mësimdhënësi, duhet t´i vetëdijësojë nxënësit se cili është autoriteti i tij në klasë, se ai është pjesë përbërëse e klasës, ka status, kompetencë, kontroll drejtues dhe është ai që përballon me sukses çdo pasojë të sjelljes së keqe të nxënësit. Mirëpo, pasi tema jonë ngërthen menaxhimin e klasës, pak më gjerësisht do të ndalemi te mënyra e menaxhimit të sjelljes së padëshirueshme. Disa strategji të cilat na ndihmojnë në përballimin dhe kontrollin me sukses të sjelljes së padëshirueshme janë:
      Shikimi me vëmendje i klasës – si mësimdhënës duhet ta vëzhgojmë klasën dhe të shikojmë se a ka ndokush ndonjë problem ose vështirësi, në rast se ka, atëherë duhet t´i ndihmojmë ata, por individualisht, sepse kjo është më e suksesshme.
      Qarkullimi – është e nevojshme që të kemi një dinamizëm, sa i përket qarkullimit në klasë. Në praktikën e tillë duhet të shfrytëzohet edhe rasti për t´iu bërë pyetje nxënësve, nëse kanë ata probleme, me qëllim të identifikimit të tyre sa më të hershëm.
      Vështrimi – kjo është një strategji mjaft domethënëse. Ne duhet që vazhdimisht ti vëzhgojmë nxënësit përmes shikimit, madje jo vetëm njërin, vetëm disa, por të gjithë nxënësit. Në këto raste kur e vërejmë se një nxënës e ka humbur përqendrimin tek ne, atëherë atë duhet ta shikojmë pak më tepër ose ta zgjasim shikimin ndaj tij për një kohë, me qëllim që t´i bëjmë të ditur se ai duhet të rregullohet. Ky do të ishte një mesazh më i mirë sesa ti flasim atij drejtpërdrejt.
      Pyetjet me qëllim – nëse ne dëshirojmë t´i mbajmë nxënësit të integruar në mësim, mirë do të ishte po qe se atyre iu bëjmë pyetje, e sidomos ata të cilët janë më pak të interesuar.
      Përdorimi i afërsisë – p.sh. nëse ne jemi në ballë të klasës dhe pastaj fillojmë lëvizjen ndaj një drejtimi të caktuar, kjo është një shenjë se ne jemi duke e vëzhguar gjithë klasën, por nëse vërejmë se dy nxënës janë hedhur në odën e bisedës, ne mund t´u ofrohemi atyre dhe t´u tregojmë qëllimin tonë se për çka u jemi afruar atyre. Kjo duhet të bëhet pa e ndërprerë mësimin.
      Dallimi i sjelljes së keqe – ka raste kur ndonjë nxënës sillet keq dhe ne duhet t´ia bëjmë me dije atij se jemi në dijeni për të. Mjafton ta vështrojmë ose ta qortojmë me sy, por nëse dëshirojmë të bëjmë më efektiv mesazhin tonë, atëherë një shprehje e rreptë e fytyrës ose një pauzë gjatë shpjegimit, pa e ndërprerë rrjedhën  e mësimit për më shumë se një çast, mund t´i tregojmë atij nxënësi shqetësimin dhe pakënaqësinë tonë. Unë rekomandoj si student, por edhe si mësimdhënës të ardhshëm, të mos ngutemi në këso raste që sa më shpejtë ti zgjidhim, por një strategji e tillë është më efektive dhe nuk lë vend për devalvime të tjera. 
      Lëvizja e nxënësve – në rast se vërejmë që dy nxënës nuk kalojnë mirë, bëjnë bisedë gjatë orës, atëherë bën t´ua ndërrojmë vendet atyre edhe pse ata për një veprim të tillë, nga ana jonë, kanë qenë të paralajmëruar më herët. Po ashtu, ne mund të kërkojmë prej tij që të ulet në rreshtat e parë, nga ku ne më lehtë do ta vëzhgojmë atë. Natyrisht, ne duhet t´ua bëjmë me dije nxënësve të tillë se këto parime po i bëjmë për të mirën e interesave të tyre, për t´i siguruar ata që të mos kenë asnjë fyerje apo lëndim. 
      Strategjitë e mësipërme e kanë efektivitetin e tyre derisa këto raste nuk ekstremizohen, çfar nga mësimdhënësi kërkohet t´i evitojë ato me kohë, t´i shqyrtojë, t´u jap këshilla të suksesshme dhe të paralajmërojë qortimin.
      Si shembuj konkret të këtyre ekstraproblemeve apo oscilimeve (lëkundjeve, luhatjeve, tundjeve), në kontekst të përdorimit me sukses të qortimit janë: nëse shohim një apo më shumë nxënës të cilët tashmë kanë dalë nga binarët e mësimit, duhet t´i qortojmë në atë mënyrë se çfar kërkojmë. P.sh. “Kij mendjen”, është më mirë se sa: “Mos shiko më nga dritarja.”, “Mund të flasësh me zë më të ulët me shokun tënd” është më mirë se: “Ju këtu po bëni shumë zhurmë”.
      Në këso raste duhet të ruhet edhe ndikimi psikologjik p.sh. në vend se ta vazhdojmë qortimin me gojë, atë mund ta bëjmë edhe me shikim me sy, e zgjatim shikimin me një pauzë, dhe kjo strategji e rritë forcën që nxënësi ta ndryshojë sjelljen. Por, nëse ne dëshirojmë t´i shmangim konfrontimet apo përplasjet, dhe kur e shohim se qortimi ynë e ka pezmatuar dhe zemëruar shumë nxënësin, atëherë ne mund t´i themi atij nxënësi që të qëndrojë në klasë pasi të përfundojë ora, me qëllim shqyrtimi dhe zgjidhje të problemeve të shfaqura.
      Gjithmonë duhet të kritikojmë sjelljen e keqe, e jo nxënësin, sepse kjo jep mesazhe se ne kujdesemi për nxënësin dhe interesat e tij dhe, në këtë mënyrë, në të ardhmen ai mund t´i shmanget sjelljes së keqe. P.sh. kritika e shprehur me fjalët: “Ju duhet të përqëndroheni më shumë në punën tuaj dhe të harxhoni më pak kohë duke biseduar me të tjerët”, është më mirë sesa: “Ju jeni dembel”.
      Gjithashtu do të ishte mirë të bëjmë edhe kritika private të cilat janë më të mira se ato publike. Është e drejt të mos bëjmë kritika boshe apo edhe të bëjmë qortimin e gjithë klasës. Kur eskalon qortimi dhe ai nuk has në mirëkuptim, atëherë duhet të kërkojmë ndihmën e mësuesve të tjerë që kanë përvojë në këso raste, apo edhe të ftojmë prindin a atij nxënësi, por mund ta njoftojmë edhe drejtorinë e shkollës. Të mos përdorim ndëshkime fizike, sepse kjo është e meta më e madhe që mund ta bëjë një mësimdhënës në mësimdhënien bashkëkohorë.



*Bibliografia*

Musai, Bardhyl. Metodologji e Mësimdhënies. Tiranë: Pegi, 2003.

Miller, Bonnie. Komunikimi me fëmijë (Doracak për prindër dhe arsimtar). Ferizaj: QPEA, 2005.

Haliti, Shefik. Në kërkim të pedagogjisë reformuese. KURORA, 2007.

Haliti, Shefik. Artikuj të përzgjedhur pedagogjikë. URA, 2003.

Zylfiu, Nijazi. Didaktika. Prishtinë: Enti i Teksteve dhe i Mjeteve Mësimore, Prishtinë, 1985.

Grup autorësh. Të pyeturit – HISTORI (Aspekte të mësimdhënies). Tiranë: LILO, 1999.

INSTITUTI I STUDIMEVE PEDAGOGJIKE. Arsimi nëpër botë. Tiranë: PEGI, 1997.

Revista: “Ardhmëria”

Burime të tjera dhe nga Interneti

----------

